# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  القرحه المعديه ماهي و كيف العلاج

## reportage

أثبت العالمان "روبين وارين" و"باري مارشال" أن بكتيريا "هيليكوباكتر بايلوري" تلعب دورا رئيسيا في التسبب بقرحة المعدة وقرحة الأمعاء

وبفضل من الله ثم جهد العالمين لم تعد قرحة المعدة مرضا يحتاج إلى علاج طويل ويقعد المرضى عن ممارسة حياتهم الطبيعية، حيث بات بالإمكان الآن معالجة هذه القرحة عبر علاج قصير الأمد (8 - 12 أسبوع) يعتمد على المضادات الحيوية.

أعراض القرحات المعدية :
لعل أشهر أعراض القرحات المعدية الإحساس بحرقان فى المعدة، والإحساس بألم شديد حيث :
- يظهر ويختفي لمدة أيام قليلة وقد يمتد لأسابيع .
- يبدأ بعد تناول الوجبات بساعتين أو ثلاثة ساعات .
- يظهر في منتصف الليل عندما تكون المعدة خالية.
- يختفي عادة بعد تناول الطعام .
* بيد أنه توجد أعراض أخرى للقرحات المعدية كمثال :
- فقد الوزن . - عدم الإحساس بمتعة تناول الطعام (فقدان الشهية) .
- الغثيان . - الإحساس بالألم أثناء تناول الطعام .
- الإحساس بتعب فى المعدة . - القئ . - التجشؤ .
لكن هذه الأعراض قد تبدو أقل حدة عند بعض الناس، ولكن ظهور أى من هذه الأعراض يعنى الإصابة بالقرحة المعدية، ولابد من الذهاب إلى الطبيب

لعل أهم مسببات القرحة المعدية ما يلى :
- بكتريا الهيليكوباكتر بيلورى Helicobacter pylori وقد تكتب مختصرة H. pylori.

- العقاقير غير الاستيرويدية المضادة للالتهابات مثل الأسبرين، الايبوبروفين
Ibuprofen ، النابروكسين الديكلوفينال .
- أمراض أخرى عن إدمان الكحول Alcoholism .
ومن المعلوم أن جسم الإنسان ينتج أحماضاً قوية تهضم الطعام، ويوجد بطانة فاصلة على هيئة خط Lining تحمى الجدر الداخلية للمعدة وللاثنا عشر من تأثير هذه الأحماض. فإذا حدث وتمزقت هذه البطانة فإن هذه الأحماض قد تتلف هذه الجدار.

وهناك سؤال يتردد دائماً : هل التوتر أو الأغذية المتبلة الحريفة تسبب الإصابة بالقرحات المعدية؟
والإجابة "لا" لأن التوتر أو الأغذية المتبلة الحريفة لا تسبب ذلك. لكن كلاً منهما يتسبب فى زيادة الإصابة بالقرحات المعدية سوءاً، وكذلك فإن شرب المشروبات الكحولية أو التدخين ينجم عنه زيادة الإصابة بالقرحات المعدية.

إن احتمالات الإصابة بالقرحات المعدية تزداد أكثر فى الحالات التالية :
- وجود عدوى بكتريا هيلىكوباكتر .
- استخدام العقاقير غير الاستيرويدية المضادة للالتهابات عادة .
- تدخين السجاير.
- شرب المشروبات الكحولية بكثرة .
- وجود بعض الأقارب فى العائلة مصابين بالقرحات المعدية .
- بلوغ سن الخمسين وما بعدها .
- الاضطرابات النفسية، والإجهاد الذهنى، عوامل تكوينية فى جسم الإنسان .
ويلاحظ أنه إذا لم يتم علاج القرحات المعدية فإنها تزداد حدة وسوءاً، ولذلك فعند ظهور أى عرض من هذه الأعراض التالية فجب الذهاب فوراً إلى الطبيب .
- حدوث ألم حاد فى المعدة يستمر ولا يختفى بعد فترة .
- إخراج براز أسود أو دموى
- حدوث قئ دموى أو قئ يشبه راسب القهوة .

لأن هذه الأعراض تعنى ما يلى :
- أن القرحة انتشرت فى جدار المعدة أو الأثنا عشر .
- أن القرحة قد تسببت فى تمزق وعاء دموى .
- إن القرحة منعت الغذاء من التحرك من المعدة إلى الاثنا عشر .
وهذه الأعراض تتطلب العلاج السريع، وربما يحتاج الأمر إجراء عملية جراحية.

كيف تكتشف الإصابة بالقرحات المعدية؟
إذا ظهرت أعراضها فعلى المريض بالذهاب للطبيب، وقد يقوم بعمل الآتى :
- عمل أشعة أكس على المعدة والاثنا عشر . 

- استخدام أنبوبة رفيعة مضيئة مزودة بكاميرا دقيقة صغيرة جداً فى نهايتها، لترى داخل المعدة والاثنا عشر. وهذه العملية يطلق عليها مصطلح الاندوسكوبى Endoscopy .

 وطبعاً سيعطى الطبيب دواء يعطى الإحساس بالاسترخاء بحيث يمكنه تمرير هذه الأنبوبة خلال الفم حتى وصولها إلى المعدة والاثنا عشر. وقد يستخرج الطبيب قطعة متناهية فى الصغر من المعدة لفحصها تحت الميكروسكوب، ويطلق على هذه العملية مصطلح Biopsy (وأنا شخصيا لا أنصح بهذه الطريقة الا كحل أخير)

وفى حالة الإصابة بقرحة المعدة يفحص الطبيب التنفس، والدم أو الأنسجة ليتحقق من أن البكتريا هيليكوباكتر هى التى سببت القرحة 

كيف تعالج القرحات المعدية؟ 
يمكن علاج القرحات المعدية باستخدام الأدوية التالية :
- إعطاء أدوية تمنع المعدة من إنتاج الأحماض، مثل :Proton pump inhibitors or Histamine receptor blockers
- إعطاء مضادات حيوية لقتل البكتريا .
- تبعاً لحالة الإصابة فقد يحتاج إلى واحد أو أكثر من هذه الأدوية لمدة أسابيع قليلة وسوف توقف الإحساس بالألم، كما أنها ستقوم بالعمل على التئام قرحة المعدة أو الاثنا عشر.
ولما كانت القرحات المعدية تتطلب وقتاً حتى تلتئم؛ لذا فينبغي المداومة على تناول الأدوية حتى بعد اختفاء الشعور بالألم. وإذا تسببت هذه الأدوية فى الإحساس بالتعب أو الخمول أو الصداع أو حدوث الإسهال فيمكن استشارة الطبيب لاستبدالها بأدوية أخرى ليس لها هذه الآثار الجانبية.
مع تحياتي الحاره 
reportage

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

reportage
شكرا لك على الطرح 
يعطيك رب العافية
بانتظار جديدك

----------


## أمل الظهور

يعطيك العافيه على المعلومات والمجهود 


مشكور

----------

